# Chariot of Fame - 1862/3 - Gravesend UK to Lyttleton NZ



## LindaMuchmore

Happy New Year 2014. 
I am researching the lives of my ancestors William and Harriet Pryor who emigrated from Corwnall in the UK to Lyttleton in New Zealand on the Chariot of Fame. The ship left Gravesend on 29 October 1862 and arrived in New Zealand on 29 January 1863. 
Does anybody know anything about this voyage? 
Are you the descendant of an emigrant on the boat? 
Did your ancestor write a diary about the voyage?
If so, I would love to hear from you. Please get in touch.


----------



## stein

This will be information you already have, but maybe it will help draw some attention to your quest?

Built by the most famous of all Clipper builders, Donald McKay, of 2050 tons in 1853 as a medium clipper (like her sister ship Star of Empire), for Enoch Train’s Boston and Liverpool packet line. She made a number of fast voyages between England and Australia, her best passage being 66 days from Liverpool to Melbourne.

A painting: http://www.findboatpics.net/images/sail-lowres-ws/chariot-of-fame-ws-dm2.jpg

Some voyages: http://www.bruzelius.info/Nautica/Ships/Clippers/Chariot_of_Fame(1853).html


----------



## IMcD

*Newspaper Information*

Hello Linda,

I too had an ancestor that emigrated to New Zealand in 1863 on the Chariot of Fame. I have come across newspaper information about a reunion group that used to meet and in this it refers to a diary of the voyage. You can access the newspaper information at http://paperspast.natlib.govt.nz/cgi-bin/paperspast 

You will find the article on Page 4 of 'The Press' published on 30 January 1914.

I hope this helps.

Best wishes
Isobel


----------

